# Questions About S-Scale



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I have a question about s-scale. I have heard that s-scale looks very good and authentic with Christmas villages. Does anyone have a Christmas set up during the holidays using s-scale? I may be adding another layout for the holidays.

Bob


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I think Dept 56 and Lemax for seasonal villages. I thought the buildings were more O scale except the people were larger. S gage being smaller I haven't heard. For non train people I woiuld not expect them to know the difference. If you go by pictures, scale is sometimes a hard guess.
Bob


----------



## stryker (Dec 31, 2009)

allot of the Dept 56 stuff works with S. Some of it is more O-27 but for around the tree it works well enough. (from what I have seen) Remember 3/16" = 1 foot. The Pixar / Disney "CARS" stuff fits real nice.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

I use Department 56 for my S-scale Christmas layout, not the one under the tree. Close match to scale.

Bob


----------



## Glarkcable (Dec 29, 2011)

The On30 is the ideal fit for the Christmas village like Lemax, Dept 56, Norman Rockwell;however, The figures of the "O" scale (same as On30) is the right fit for the villages. The "S" Scale also uses "O" scale figures, therefore reverse logic says its the right size.
Off course , being an engineer, I think this way. LOL
Glark


----------

